# Root Tabs



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you guys recommend using root tabs? I hear that they are good because they don't put the vitamens in the water column where the algae can eat it up quickly.

If you do use them where do you tend to buy them and which brand?

I've been looking at a 40pk or Flourish Root Tabs. I've found them as cheap as $23 after shipping. Just wondering if I need them. I'm running a 75g tank with a 110watt light, with ecocomplete substrate. I already dose Flourish and Flourish Excel right now. Just wondering if the root tabs would help out. I basically have a bunch of swords and 2 Anubias in the tank.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not necessary if you have a decent layer of eco.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

your swords will benefit from it since swords are heavy root feeders


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> your swords will benefit from it since swords are heavy root feeders


I've heard that before. Maybe I should look into getting some. Anyone have a good place to get them any cheaper then $23 for a 40pk?


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193250-root-tab-capsules/

Let me know if you are interested. They are much cheaper, and will most likely provide the same results.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

PM sent.


----------

